

Starting a company is like landing on the shore of a deserted island - brm
http://evhead.com/2008/10/starting-company-is-like-landing-on.html

======
charlesju
Or perhaps startups are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're
going to get?

------
josefresco
I always tell clients launching a website is like opening a business in the
back of a burned out warehouse (the marketing soft sell)

------
bigthboy
Good analogy. It pretty much hits the nail on the head, question is... by
Tiger was he referring to another larger company or is he talking specifically
about the colorful names that Apple gives its OS X models?

~~~
goodgoblin
Somewhere in the analogy there needs to be the hope of getting rescued by the
Tropicana Bikini Girls World Tour Luxury Yacht.

------
debt
I like that he carefully avoids mentioning that most people would want to get
the hell off a deserted island. I'm using the provisions I have to help me
survive my journey home, and not to sustain life on the island.

------
tamersalama
Best analogy I've heard for a while.

------
known
I can empathize with the farm boy back ground of Evan Williams.

